# StevenLinda



## jeffmossy (Oct 21, 2018)

A very warm welcome to StevenLinda who joined as a full member at the Glasson Dock meet this weekend . Enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 21, 2018)

Welcome along Steven & Linda


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hope you enjoy the forum  Bazz @ glasson


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## The laird (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Stevenlinda (Oct 22, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Welcome along Steven & Linda



thanks for having us


----------



## Robmac (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Steve and Linda.

Didn't get a chance to chat really at the weekend, but welcome along.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## EL Sid (Oct 27, 2018)

Great to have you along.


----------



## slider (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Steve and Linda, must have put your info in correctly for you cause here you are. Welcome and look forward to meeting you again. :wave:


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Steve and Linda and welcome to the forum


----------

